# Meguiars Unigrit Sandpaper, 2500 and 3000, where from?



## AndyG_1985 (Mar 28, 2006)

I am wanting to have a go at the latest detailing trend which seems to be wetsanding but cant seem to find a distributor for the Meguiars Unigrit sandpaper, and cant seem to find any wet and dry that goes to 3000 grade.

I heard serious performance might do some but he hasn't got any on his listings. Only other place I can see is USA eBay and they quoted me $10 uninsured delivery. The pack of Unigrit costing $14.99.

Any help???


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i know this may sound obvious but you have tried meguiars havnt you ?, ring or email them, and email or pm serious performance as its not on his site


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

The only 4 that come to mind are:

www.meguiars.co.uk - Juli Harris is the girl to speak to there.
www.seriousperformance.co.uk - email Alex, he'll be able to get it.
www.cleanandshiney.co.uk - again email Johnny.
www.autodetailingsolutions.com - email Rick, he's extremely helpful.
Just as a comparisson Megs PC pads £12.99 each from the UK, from ADS 6 pads for £35 to your door:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ADS no longer ship to the uk mate


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

182_blue said:


> ADS no longer ship to the uk mate


Thats not good I really liked them

luckily i'm going to try LC pads next time i need new pads


----------



## AndyG_1985 (Mar 28, 2006)

I just seen that they no longer ship to UK, how about if I get quite a few from USA eBay rather than just one set, anybody interested?


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

I am mate :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## AndyG_1985 (Mar 28, 2006)

I have currenlty been quoted $63incP+P for a pack of 2500 and 3000, 25 sheets in each pack. This works out about 35 pounds incP+P.

Anybody do it cheaper than this?? Or anybody want to price match


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm interested also mate :thumb:

Brian


----------



## AndyG_1985 (Mar 28, 2006)

I may have to scrap the big purchase idea because the seller on eBay said they can only write "commercial sample" and will have to write the true value of the products on the customs sticker, resulting in nice big customs charges when Mr Postman delivers them.


----------



## AndyG_1985 (Mar 28, 2006)

This is what Meguiars said:

Hi Andrew,

Unigrit sand paper is available from the UK in 2500 and 3000. You can order direct from our head office. Prices are £22.19 (2500) and £25.16 (3000).

Thanks

Dom

Dominik Berry
Sales and Marketing
Meguiars UK Ltd

Think I will be going down the USA eBay route then.


----------



## SerpentwarVRS (Apr 20, 2006)

Just ordered 2500 Unigrit direct from Megs UK, in total it came to £26.18 inc postage.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

How many sheets is that for??

I got 50 sheets of 3M 2000grit for £16.00, but couldnt get anything finer


----------



## AndyG_1985 (Mar 28, 2006)

I just received my 3 packs of Meguiars Unitgrit from America, was only about £50inc delivery, something like $74. Got 2x3000 and 1x2500. Only took 4 days to arrive.

Was a company off eBay they were very good to deal with, they let me pay through Paypal only and not through eBay so I got it cheaper. 

Also there was an admin error on the customs sticker so I didnt get charged any customs 

Here is the link if anybody is interested
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Meguiars-Unigrit-Sandpaper-25pk-3000-Grit-S-3025-Half_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ50450QQitemZ8057079472QQrdZ1


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

The Meg UK prices are for packs of 25.

Cheers

Juli


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

What about a GB on this then, I doubt most individuals don't need 25 sheets each, what about 5 sheets each?


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

RobDon said:


> What about a GB on this then, I doubt most individuals don't need 25 sheets each, what about 5 sheets each?


Good idea Rob

I would be up for a GB for 5 sheets say :thumb:


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

RobDon said:


> What about a GB on this then, I doubt most individuals don't need 25 sheets each, what about 5 sheets each?


Sounds good to me :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

me too:thumb: 

Although i'd go for 10 of each


----------



## banger 115 (Nov 25, 2005)

Count me in if it comes off...

must be a lot of leon drivers wi nice stone chips on here :wall:


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

banger 115 said:


> Count me in if it comes off...
> 
> must be a lot of leon drivers wi nice stone chips on here :wall:


Yep absolutly peppered with them, and the cars only 4 months old (but 12000 miles) 

There is another option that I've been looking into, both 3M and Wurth do what they call De-nibing blocks and petals. They are a hard rubber block about 30mm in daimeter, and sticky "petals" of various grades that stick to the block, then just use a spray of water to lubricate.

http://www.wurth.co.uk/catalogue/pdfs/UK-CD_03_2057.pdf

Prices from Wurth are:
Thank you for your email requesting prices on the following:

ART NUMBER DESCRIPTION PRICE

1577 102 000 DE-NIB DISC 38MM 8 MICRON 2000G 13.03 PER 100

1577 100 RUBBER BLOCK FOR DE-NIB DISCS 3.67 EACH

PRICES ARE EX VAT.

4.95 POSTAGE AND PACKING FOR ORDERS UNDER 150.00.

If you would like to place an order or would like further information my telephone number is 0208 319 6933.


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

I got mine from http://www.detailcity.com/ it only shows up if you do a search. I ordered 1 of each grade and it came to $134 inc shipping and customs friendly


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

We do the daisy discs as above, but I believe ours are OEM only products, for defect removal before final finishing in the factories.


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll organise a group buy for this. Im only going to buy 1 pack of Unigrit 2500 and 1 pack of Unigrit 3000. The group buy will be limited to 5 users including myself, each users receiving 5 sheets of each grade.

The first 5 names below will get the ungrit.

1. K80


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

The first 5 names below will get the ungrit.

1. K80
2.Alex L


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

The first 5 names below will get the ungrit.

1. K80
2.Alex L
3. Miffer


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

The first 5 names below will get the ungrit.

1. K80
2.Alex L
3. Miffer
4. Engine_Swap


----------



## banger 115 (Nov 25, 2005)

count me in..

1. K80
2.Alex L
3. Miffer
4. Engine_Swap
5.banger 115


----------



## banger 115 (Nov 25, 2005)

count me in..

1. K80
2.Alex L
3. Miffer
4. Engine_Swap
5.banger 115


----------



## banger 115 (Nov 25, 2005)

oooopppps sorry


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

UPDATE

I have just placed an order with Meguiars for 1pk 25sheets 1500 grit 1pk 25sheets 2500 grit 1pk 10 blocks backing pad as per reccomedation from the Meguiars help desk.

I will keep you updated as to costs and delivery once they arrive.


----------



## banger 115 (Nov 25, 2005)

1500 grit not 3000.. no problem still want some.

cheers


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

1500 to level and then follow with 2500 and polish.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks K80:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

g-star_raw_uk said:


> distributor for the Meguiars Unigrit sandpaper ...


Now I know this bucks the trend of paying over the odds for gear, but surely sandpaper is sandpaper? 

I need a couple of sheets of P1500 & P2000 to cut down some "touch-up" marks, so I've ordered some half sheets on eBay.

I'll have loads spare, so if anyone needs any I could post in the GB forum.

Nige


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

This photo should help you understand why Meguiars charge the extra for the unigrit papers.


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

Have found some 2500 on ebay. Will find the link!!


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

k80 said:


> This photo should help you understand why Meguiars charge the extra for the unigrit papers.


It certainly does, it says *Meguiar's* on it 

I'd place money on it being made by someone like 3M, and surely all abrasive paper is "unigrit", that's what the grit number means.

Nige


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

The Megs stuff is made by Nikken:thumb:


----------



## AndyG_1985 (Mar 28, 2006)

Still think it is cheaper to get it from USA. An eBay company sell them, I got one pack of 2500 and two packs of 3000 for £40 delivered, rather than £26 per pack delivered from Meguiars UK :doublesho


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

I recently ordered some Waterproof Sandpaper in P1500 & P2000 grit. These have now arrived, so if anybody wants some, go here

Nige
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?p=60129#post60129


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

UPDATE #2 

I am still waiting on delivery from Meguiars for the W&D. If only they were as quick as sending the goods as they were the invoice.


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

You order should be with you today, and the invoice is sent out first for security reasons incase your card was stolen and someone has ordered something in your name, so that you are aware of it.

I hope this is ok

Juli


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats fine Julie.

Will check the post when I return home.


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

UPDATE # 3

The delivery of Meguiars unigrit and backing pads was delivered yesterday. I have packed these up. I will PM the below people who agreed to purchase shortly.

2.Alex L
3. Miffer
4. Engine_Swap
5.banger 115


----------



## banger 115 (Nov 25, 2005)

cheque is in the post Andrew, sent last night..

cheers Paul


----------



## banger 115 (Nov 25, 2005)

Cheers bud, arrived this morning nice and safe.....:thumb:


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

Sat waiting for me at home when I got in from work. Cheers mate.


----------

